# Brute force front diff



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for broke front diffs for brute force,prairie for parts to rebuild


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

what parts specifically I have a ring gear and a few other parts.


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

I need the gear bevel parts 49022c part#


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

and the outer bearing on the left side if you have a good used one


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry bud I do not have that.The 49022c is the pinion gear and it is expensive and when changing that I think your supposed to put a new ring gear in also if not you will kill that good pinion gear. Or you can get used ones from another busted diff the two gears have to be a matching set. Someone else might chime in if im wrong but im pretty sure im Wright on this.


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

still looking


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea,,,, that'd a bevel gear or one of the spiders as most would call that....90 bucks each listed on my parts list....then you need the shaft and lock pins as well.... I have to do the same thing to mine as well as having to replace the lift hand side case, bearing and seal.. If I rebuild the clutch pack as well, I'll have about 400 bucks into this baby with all new bearing and seals to boot,,,


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

How do you remove the trick right side bevel gear that the actuator rides one. I got the outer seal off,,, but that last inner bearing seems freaking with the hex type cover


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That cover has to be unscrewed with a special tool or you could make one and when removeing heat the outside of the case up (propain torch) it makes it sooooo much easier to get out.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

So Mike,,, it's pressed on I assume? Just need to find something to help pull or twist it off?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Takeum said:


> So Mike,,, it's pressed on I assume? Just need to find something to help pull or twist it off?


No it screws into place and there is shims under the bigger bearing in there so don't loose or damage them. It is righty tighty lefty loosey and there is red loc tight on it thats why u heat up the case. I can post a pic of the tool I made its not much but it works. I will have to get the pics when i get off work.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Post it up Mike when you get a chance,,,,, I'd lve to make one of those tools,,,


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/16753-brute-force-front-pinion-tool.html
This is what I use works great.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Takeum said:


> Post it up Mike when you get a chance,,,,, I'd lve to make one of those tools,,,


Here's two pics of it. It just fits between the nut on the pinion and the nut that screws into the case that holds all of that in there.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Alrighty Mike,,, I bought a socket from plumbing store,, heated the housing and it backed out like a dream,,,,yours looks good,,just didn't have the time to make one really....Next is removing that dang needle bearing in the very front of the pinion....bearings fell out everywhere and I saw the eclipse there and removed it,,m I assume the rest is pressed into the nose ? How the hell does one remove that without a bearing removal tool? I have a hook type,,, but it doesn't seem to want to come out, even with heat.... Any helps sure would be appreciated once agin.m. BTW my fellow atv freaks,,,the guy at the plumbers store said it wasn't called a bath drain removal socket, it's known as a Cow Bell socket,,lol.... I kinda got a chuckle from him,,,, dang snapper head...lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That bearing can be a pain in the but. If it fell apart then I see a chisel in your future lol or a dremel.
I have some of those faucet sockets what size is it for my future use.


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang looks like I have a front differential that gonna be for parts... My clutches are junk, spiders a all gauged up as well as a broken cross pin, left case is trashed and well as several bearing I wouldn't use for sinker weight fishing for shark meat...lol pinion gear and several ther pieces and parts still good,,,, I might save those just in case,,,,anyone have a good used differentials?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

there are three on eBay from 499-650$I have some extra shims for the clutch pac if you can tell me how much more u need to put u in tolerance. I can get copper shim plate to cut and put in.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutemike said:


> there are three on eBay from 499-650$I have some extra shims for the clutch pac if you can tell me how much more u need to put u in tolerance. I can get copper shim plate to cut and put in.


I looked at this diff a few days ago, total loss, there's no shimming that clutch pack. Fibers are worn to the disk


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

to get the small bearing out I drilled a hole from the back side of the case then tapped it out easy and give's it more oil to last longer I will take a pic next one I do


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bump for crazycrackaz71


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks brutemike!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this pressed in or is it threaded???


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this left handed thread or right handed thread


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

